# Comfort and performance: Colnago CLX 3.0 vs Cervelo R3



## pathfinder614 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am adding a road bike after riding only a TT tri bike for three years. I specifically want something with a premium on a smooth ride without compromising too much on it being responsive and quick. I will ride the road bike for long rides (50+) and big climbing rides. 

Can anyone comment on the ride of the CLX 3.0 vs. the Cervelo R3? I have been able to test ride the R3 and it rides like a charm (compared it to the Specialized Roubaix), but I have been unable to find a CLX to test ride. Those who have ridden it, how has comfort and performance been? Does it eat up the bumps? Solid in the front end or squirrely? The Colnago is much sexier so I would prefer to go that route, but won't if it can't stack up with the Cervelo on ride and performance. Thanks much. 

Btw, I will likely go with the 105 build and save for better wheels.


----------

